# Gasing Station RAF Mildenhall - Suffolk



## TonyUK72 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, heres my first post. This building appears to have been some form of Gas (fuel) storage / delivery station, although this doesn't make too much sense due to it's location. There is an amount of chemical warfare debris laying around. Not brilliant, but it's a start 




























































And so concludes my first Expo / Post..... I'll totally understand if it makes it to the pit


----------



## krela (Oct 16, 2012)

Why doesn't it make sense? They were usually located a distance away from the main part of the airfield.


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 16, 2012)

Good start mate, nothing wrong with that.....


----------



## TonyUK72 (Oct 16, 2012)

It's offsite Krela and sort of accessible by the public, it's location makes it difficult to understand what it would be fueling?


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 16, 2012)

Enjoyed that,thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela (Oct 16, 2012)

TonyUK72 said:


> It's offsite Krela and sort of accessible by the public, it's location makes it difficult to understand what it would be fueling?



Depends whether it's an aviation fuel store or diesel store, either tankers with aviation fuel that would then go and fuel planes, or just the rest of the onsite vehicles. It being offsite is nothing unusual tbh, why would you have the second most explosive part of an aviation site next to the most valuable bits?


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice start! There's also a chance 'the wire' (fence) could have been reduced over time. This happens all the time. local examples include waterbeach airfield (MoD owned still mind you) but they've got a smaller barracks now. Also Wyton, there are some gems outside the wire. Even Upwood thinking about it still has a live bit!


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice work mate


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 19, 2012)

And a good start Tony - and a great place to be near, Mildenhall - so much history and so much to explore


----------



## Bluetwo (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks a bit more like a generator room to me; they look very much like generator mounting plinths in pics 8, 9, 11.


----------



## outkast (Oct 23, 2012)

Bluetwo said:


> Looks a bit more like a generator room to me; they look very much like generator mounting plinths in pics 8, 9, 11.



as above, those look like cable runs in the floor, that also looks like a hand wobble pump, like the ones seen ROC posts on the wall, to keep the runs dry, cant see what would make you think it had anything to do with fuel?

was there any large pipes outside?


----------



## Red robot (Jan 11, 2013)

Looks electrical also, lots of stuff like that at drakelow tunnels but on a larger scale. Fluid cooled generators or similar I reckon.


----------



## jiver (Jan 15, 2013)

If its where i think it is( memory going back to the early 80s) I think it housed stand by power generators for runway lighting.


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 18, 2013)

Why in every abandoned building is there graffitti pertaining to someone being gay??!!


----------



## HawkEye001 (Jan 25, 2013)

It is an old generator building probably for airfield lighting. Definitely not fuel orientated.


----------

